# Tank Disassembly



## TheITKing (23/4/20)

Hi All,

I'm relatively new to Vaping, and have just bought my 2nd vape. My first one was a Uwell with a disposable pod, which didn't really work for me. I have since bought my friend's old vape cause he quit. It's an Invader 4X VV. I want to modify the mod by painting it, which is the easy part. However I need to know how to disassemble the tank t=so that I can paint the individual parts. (I will not be painting the inside cover for the coil as I'm worried that the paint will flake off into the liquid and ruin my lungs.
I want to paint the grip rings on the outside. I could simply mask them off, but getting them apart would be better.

Please help?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (23/4/20)

Welcome to the forum @TheITKing 

Am not familiar with that tank - perhaps post a picture and others can advise

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Ugi (23/4/20)

Advice .. ... Leave mod as is... 

You going to waste hours painting mod.
What will you vape while paint drys??? 
What will you do if after the strip down paint and re-essmble, the mods doesnt work.

Food for thought.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (23/4/20)

TheITKing said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm relatively new to Vaping, and have just bought my 2nd vape. My first one was a Uwell with a disposable pod, which didn't really work for me. I have since bought my friend's old vape cause he quit. It's an Invader 4X VV. I want to modify the mod by painting it, which is the easy part. However I need to know how to disassemble the tank t=so that I can paint the individual parts. (I will not be painting the inside cover for the coil as I'm worried that the paint will flake off into the liquid and ruin my lungs.
> I want to paint the grip rings on the outside. I could simply mask them off, but getting them apart would be better.
> ...



Paint the mod. Leave the tank!
Get silicone glass protectors to give you different colours on the tank.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (24/4/20)

@Resistance 
What's the name of the ''varnish'' you suggested to seal the paint-stripped Mech I've got ? Wrote it down somewhere ...but now it's gone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (24/4/20)

ARYANTO said:


> @Resistance
> What's the name of the ''varnish'' you suggested to seal the paint-stripped Mech I've got ? Wrote it down somewhere ...but now it's gone



Hi. Rustoleum clear enamel or lacquer.






All good options

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (24/4/20)

Resistance said:


> Hi. Rustoleum clear enamel or lacquer.
> View attachment 194794
> View attachment 194795
> View attachment 194796
> ...


Dankie Mnr , on the shopping list for ''After Lockdown''

Reactions: Like 1


----------

